# ##### WRUW Citizen - June 2022 #####



## kenls

To kick off June…


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

ATD53-2772


----------



## The Watch Ho




----------



## WatchingClosely71

BM6838-09X


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

WOW! Is it June already?!? CC7014-63E


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## kenls

CB5007-51H…


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Tiribos

CC9010-66L


----------



## zentempo




----------



## WatchingClosely71

BU2020-29X
Calendrier World Time


----------



## kenls

GMT BJ7107-83E…


----------



## Daruba

Promaster Diver BN0200-56E om my 7.5” wrist



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zentempo




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mind blown................................


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Gc promaster

old pic! But wearing today


----------



## zentempo




----------



## Igorek




----------



## Rocket1991

Aqualand C500 based


----------



## aafanatic

Vacationing with this Titanium Sky Blue Impulse F990 CC7014-63E


----------



## sky21

aafanatic said:


> Vacationing with this Titanium Sky Blue Impulse F990 CC7014-63E


Great choice for your vacation watch!


----------



## WatchingClosely71

BN0191-80L, one of my favorites


----------



## kenls

Daruba said:


> Promaster Diver BN0200-56E om my 7.5” wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Inspired me to wear mine today…


----------



## wongthian2

EDCarry items by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Tiribos

CC9004-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 16676599
> 
> View attachment 16676601
> 
> CC9004-51E


I feel like this Citizen is more a F-117 Nighthawk watch than the official one from Luminox!









This one became much more angular though, maybe they even overdid it.



















The simplicity of the Citizen matches the aircraft better.


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s different! Very nice


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> I feel like this Citizen is more a F-117 Nighthawk watch than the official one from Luminox!
> View attachment 16676728
> 
> 
> This one became much more angular though, maybe they even overdid it.
> View attachment 16676759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16676753
> 
> 
> The simplicity of the Citizen matches the aircraft better.
> View attachment 16676764


Citizen F900, not F-117 😇


----------



## Paxman

Citizen Nighthawk for chores


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Tiribos said:


> Citizen F900, not F-117 😇


Both have GPS, unlike the Luminox


----------



## aafanatic

Loving June and vacationing with this Hot Hunk of Titanium F990 Blue Impulse CC7014-63E


----------



## zentempo




----------



## kenls

Titanium diver again today. (BN0205-10L)


----------



## Cetautomatix




----------



## Michael M_




----------



## Tiribos

CC3005-51E


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Monday! Loving this Titanium Sky Blue Impulse F990 CC7014-63E


----------



## wongthian2




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## kenls

CB5007-51H…


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## sticky




----------



## nuhobby

I got in a used Citizen yesterday. It almost looks like one of the "Tough" watches but it's not (conventional screw-down back, etc.). The proud-of-the-case mineral crystal was fully beat-up, and I have temporarily placed in a thinner glass crystal. As such I have not put in the chapter-ring for the time being. I actually kind of like the look!

Happy glad-handing!
Chris


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

Thanks to @CitizenPromaster for convincing me to wear this one in the water CC7014-63E


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## kenls

BN0118-55E…


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

C040 promaster altichron


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Still this one >


----------



## rockchalk06




----------



## Daruba

Citizen GPS F-150











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchingClosely71

AW0096-06L


----------



## Lepdiggums

150m crystron for bookwork time😎


----------



## Tiribos

AT8166-59E


----------



## WatchingClosely71

BN0195-64E


----------



## jvspin




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## wongthian2




----------



## aafanatic

Happy Thursday! Still loving this CC7014-63E


----------



## kenls

CB5007-51H…


----------



## Daruba

ProMaster Navihawk AT8227-56X



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter




----------



## will_atl

Casual Friday, I decided to give the Oceanus a day off!


----------



## zentempo




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockchalk06

Daruba said:


> ProMaster Navihawk AT8227-56X
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How's the coating on the stainless holding up over time? This is still on my short list.


----------



## Mr-guy58

Daruba said:


> ProMaster Navihawk AT8227-56X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I just got the same watch yesterday directly from Citizen...paid $499 for it which I think is a remarkable deal considering what the watch does. I am a long time Breitling owner and love the look of chronos. I saw this at a boutique recently and it is the perfect knock about watch that I will use instead of risking damage to my other more pricey watches, but I suspect this is going to be a daily driver for me....how long have you had yours?


----------



## Daruba

Congrats with your awesome purchase @Mr-guy58 !



Mr-guy58 said:


> ...how long have you *had* yours?


I still have it 

I guess I have this one about 2 months now. Because I wear all my watches (40), it wear this one when "I feel like it".
It's a beauty and highly functional. Love the radio controlled timekeeping. 
They are -discontinued-... It will become a collectors items if we wait long enough


----------



## Mr-guy58

Daruba said:


> Congrats with your awesome purchase @Mr-guy58 !
> 
> 
> I still have it
> 
> I guess I have this one about 2 months now. Because I wear all my watches (40), it wear this one when "I feel like it".
> It's a beauty and highly functional. Love the radio controlled timekeeping.
> They are -discontinued-... It will become a collectors items if we wait long enough


It was discontinued?


----------



## Daruba

Mr-guy58 said:


> It was discontinued?


According to me it still is.
When I bought the watch I looked online if the price I paid was reasonable. There I discovered that it is discontinued. 

However I just did look it up and here they claim it it re-launched: Citizen Promaster Navihawk A-T Men’s Watch AT8227-56X | 48 mm, Green Dial | Beaverbrooks


----------



## Yoloki




----------



## Lepdiggums

800m for awhile this morning 😊


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## radhaz

Got this cheerful looking JY8074-11X the other day.


----------



## Igorek

Yoloki said:


> View attachment 16688306


Nice watch. I dont remember seeing that model before, what is it and can you show us more photos?


----------



## Lepdiggums

A bit of Orca time after a recharge day out of its box🔥


----------



## Tiribos

BY0084-56E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mr-guy58

Daruba said:


> According to me it still is.
> When I bought the watch I looked online if the price I paid was reasonable. There I discovered that it is discontinued.
> 
> However I just did look it up and here they claim it it re-launched: Citizen Promaster Navihawk A-T Men’s Watch AT8227-56X | 48 mm, Green Dial | Beaverbrooks


How well is the coating on the bracelet holding up, does it scratch easily?


----------



## Daruba

Mr-guy58 said:


> How well is the coating on the bracelet holding up, does it scratch easily?


Till now ok. I guess I don’t wear it enough to give you a valid opinion. 
But…a bit of patina gives your watch some character 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek




----------



## sky21

Igorek said:


> View attachment 16690044


Love the green!! What’s the model number on this one?


----------



## Mr-guy58

My latest addition to my collection...the Navihawk AT8227-56X


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1977
*CITIZEN CHALLENGE DIVER 150M*
52-0110 dial type-1
21 Jewel Automatic
Diameter: 41mm without crown
Case Depth: 13mm


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## sky21

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1977
> *CITIZEN CHALLENGE DIVER 150M*
> 52-0110 dial type-1
> 21 Jewel Automatic
> Diameter: 41mm without crown
> Case Depth: 13mm
> View attachment 16690155
> View attachment 16690156
> View attachment 16690157


Love the watch, and 1977 was a great year too!! 😁


----------



## Igorek

sky21 said:


> Love the green!! What’s the model number on this one?











シチズンウオッチ オフィシャルサイト


CITIZEN-シチズン腕時計 オフィシャルサイトです。




citizen.jp





I'm thinking about selling mine to get a different color, let me know if interested.


----------



## Lepdiggums

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1977
> *CITIZEN CHALLENGE DIVER 150M*
> 52-0110 dial type-1
> 21 Jewel Automatic
> Diameter: 41mm without crown
> Case Depth: 13mm
> View attachment 16690155
> View attachment 16690156
> View attachment 16690157


Amazing watch🔥🔥🔥 congratulations 🙏🙏


----------



## Lepdiggums

V2 today 😎


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Igorek

Love my new Citizen so comfortable to wear because of small size, supple leather strap, and lightweight.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Igorek said:


> Love my new Citizen so comfortable to wear because of small size, supple leather strap, and lightweight.
> View attachment 16691901


That leather strap looks very nice and looks very comfortable. What brand is that?


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

ATD53-3011


----------



## Igorek

Terra Citizen said:


> That leather strap looks very nice and looks very comfortable. What brand is that?


No brand I found it on etsy.com


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

A road trip with a few of the current collection 😎


----------



## Daruba

No wrist shot today but I’m wearing this beauty:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RM339




----------



## Daruba

RM339 said:


> View attachment 16694270


Such a beautiful watch.  Love to own one...


----------



## Mr-guy58

Does anyone know how well the coating on the watch and straps holds up i.e. the NaviHawk AT822, does it scratch up easily?














7-56X


----------



## Igorek




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

BN0118-12L…


----------



## Axelrod




----------



## zentempo




----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

BJ7107-83E…


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Deity42




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic

@Deity42 Nice Endeavor


----------



## WatchingClosely71

BM6929-56L


----------



## kenls

Ray Mears BN0118-55E…


----------



## Tiribos

CC7014-82E


----------



## Daruba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Deity42




----------



## aafanatic

@Tiribos Loving that F990

CC7014-82E


----------



## Tiribos

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Loving that F990
> 
> CC7014-82E


I know, I know 
I love that blue impulse


----------



## kenls

BN0205-10L


----------



## sky21

PMX56-3002


----------



## leadbelly2550




----------



## ZM-73

NJ0140-17E


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

Bought the bracelet for the ray mears… I think I found the only watch i need.


----------



## Kilovolt




----------



## Skeptical

AT2471


----------



## Droyal

This old guy today.


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Saturday! Loving this F990 on vacation CC7014-63E


----------



## ZM-73

CA0120-51A


----------



## Dante80

Goodmorning from Athens..C:


----------



## aafanatic

Good Morning from Monsoon Season CC7014-63E


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon




----------



## ZM-73

Cosmotron


----------



## jhb




----------



## Lepdiggums

Jp3020-05e aquamount








Plus has one of the coolest casebacks too🙃


----------



## Tiribos

ATD53-3091


----------



## Dante80

Wishing a happy start for the week!


----------



## Daruba

Promaster Diver BN0200-56E











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## Rocket1991




----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## CitizenPromaster

Still needs a new battery so I can set the time, but the time is close enough


----------



## Tiribos

CitizenPromaster said:


> Still needs a new battery so I can set the time, but the time is close enough
> View attachment 16709173


Pay your battery 😙
since the time ..


----------



## Rocky555

Recent find


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## Own2hands




----------



## CADirk




----------



## Lepdiggums

00110010000010011001 said:


> View attachment 16709392


Just awesome 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## jhb




----------



## Daruba

I decided to go simple with this retro looking J810



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## zentempo




----------



## badams1




----------



## Tiribos

BZ1025-02F


----------



## dgaddis

Been wearing my PMD56-2952 a good bit lately. Still the watch I judge all others against.


----------



## Daruba

Citizen Promaster Diver CAO710-58L



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## badams1




----------



## Frugalwatcher

Promaster Carbon


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## fargelios




----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## janzamon




----------



## Russ1965

janzamon said:


>


That's top-notch photography !!!


----------



## Lepdiggums

Promaster Aqualand


----------



## kenls

BN0118-12L (on the 55E bracelet)…


----------



## Daruba

This one:











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Tiribos

JW0125-00E


----------



## aafanatic

Love this F990 Titanium Sky more all the time

CC7014-63E


----------



## Terra Citizen

PMD56-2951


----------



## WatchingClosely71

AW1400-87E


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums

V2 custom this morning 🤩


----------



## ZM-73

BJ7017-17W


----------



## kenls

BN0205-10L


----------



## PDAdict

kenls said:


> To kick off June…
> 
> View attachment 16667831


What reference is it? I need one !!!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

PDAdict said:


> What reference is it? I need one !!!!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


It’s the JY8070-54E on a NAGEUR De COMBAT (NDC) strap from ETSY


----------



## Rocky555




----------



## Rallyemenz

Waiting for the NB6021 to become available while wearing my BN0200.









Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## aafanatic

@Russ B-28 So many things to love about that Infusion Diver: 300M WR, ceramic insert, sapphire crystal… Bravo 👏


----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAHAWK

Mr-guy58 said:


> My latest addition to my collection...the Navihawk AT8227-56X
> View attachment 16690152


So how does it run? Happy?


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4

Citizen Nighthawk today.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hertz11

NB1050 goes swimming


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## WichitaViajero

Going old school today. I resurrected this one last month. I have had it since the early 90’s

brings back a lot of good memories!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Tiribos

AV0080-88E


----------



## Russ B-28

aafanatic said:


> @Russ B-28 So many things to love about that Infusion Diver: 300M WR, ceramic insert, sapphire crystal… Bravo 👏


 Yes, it has a long list of features including great lume. 😀


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## kenls

Such a photogenic timepiece (IMHO)


----------



## Daruba

Today it’s a “special edition “ day…




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## philskywalker

#CitizenSunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71

BJ7128-59E


----------



## Cougar17

Luke Skywalker edition






























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2

Lambo Citizen PMD by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67

👆 Wearing the same today.


----------



## kenls

BJ7107-83E


----------



## Lepdiggums




----------



## Tiribos

B876-H25543


----------



## Rojote




----------



## Daruba

Rojote said:


> View attachment 16724709
> 
> View attachment 16724708


Beautiful watch. Awesome dial


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## aafanatic

Back from Vacation and just put this on to workout Is this a Navihawk or a Skyhawk? CC9020-54E


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## jhb




----------



## Rojote

Daruba said:


> Beautiful watch. Awesome dial


Thank you.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I still can't believe I am able to afford watches like this. Thank you Yahoo Japan Auction!


----------



## fargelios




----------



## Michael M_




----------



## philskywalker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17

Titanium today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71

AU1065–58E
This watch is so stealth that it’s sometimes even challenging for me to tell what time it is! I guess it’s a better piece of jewelry than an actual time piece…


----------



## aafanatic

Happy Tuesday! CC9025-85E F900


----------



## sal4

Citizen CA4220-80L today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jhb




----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## Russ B-28




----------



## Rainy Daze

Morning coffee with a 1970 Leopard


----------



## sal4

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Own2hands




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## yinzburgher

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Tiribos

CC1080-56E


----------



## Daruba

Lets do Citizen today…



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fargelios




----------



## sky21

Rare JDM ATD53-2723, currently listed in the for sale section if anyone is interested.


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71

CB5848-57L


----------



## ricPe

Poslano sa mog ELS-N39 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos

ATV53-2931


----------



## TAHAWK

Mr-guy58 said:


> My latest addition to my collection...the Navihawk AT8227-56X
> View attachment 16690152


Might you tell us the "calibre" shown on the back of yours" Some on the internet say H804 and some "6600" - just as some say unidirectional bezel and some the contrary and with no clicks. So ?????


----------



## Mr-guy58

H804


----------



## TAHAWK

Mr-guy58 said:


> H804



THANK YOU.


----------

